# If I had a fursuit...



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

It wouldn't be all big and puffy like most ppl have since I really want my character to look thin. I don't think I'd have an actual suit, but rather a wig with ears and horns on it that hopefully wouldn't be too heavy and a tail. And I'd need something to hide my build because my character is male and although this is the 1st time I've ever revealed this online, I am actually female and very busty, so I don't think it would work out. Plus I'd need a whole lot of makeup for the fur color and I remember my parents freaked out when I put on all of this makeup for oryx markings before going to the renniasance festival especially because of the eye markings, which would naturally make somebody think "goth", rather than "furry".


----------



## Shindo (Jul 27, 2009)

......okay


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Help plz?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 27, 2009)

what do you want help with


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

*facepalm*

Ideas for how a fursuit wouldwork for me.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure how those suits are made or work. You should research those topics, and maybe some builders can help you..


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 27, 2009)

1 Question: why would you need a whole lot of make-up for the fursuit colour?


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 27, 2009)

ummm. yes....indeed


----------



## pixthor (Jul 27, 2009)

Ask beastcub. I heard she is awesome at making fursuits. You should ask her.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> 1 Question: why would you need a whole lot of make-up for the fursuit colour?


 Because I don't want it to be all fuzzy.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 27, 2009)

It might be me, but I don't see what fuzzy-ness has to do with colours and make-up :-?


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't get the makeup/fuzzy connection, either.

However, if you want to hide your bustyness, a way to bind your breasts down is to wear a sports bra, and duct tape them down. I haven't done this myself but I know of a few ftm furs who have and it seems it's safer than some other breast binding techniques.

Regardless, don't do it too tightly and  not too often. 

That's all the help I can offer. It looks to me that if you can get your body to look masculine enough, you could get a partial?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

What I'm saying is I don't want it to be all furry because my character only has fur in his ears/tail/where ppl have hair. I'd send you a picture if I had a scanner.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2009)

Let me try to get what you want...



XericOryx said:


> It wouldn't be all big and puffy like most ppl have since I really want my character to look thin. I don't think I'd have an actual suit, but rather a wig with ears and horns on it that hopefully wouldn't be too heavy and a tail. And I'd need something to hide my build because my character is male and although this is the 1st time I've ever revealed this online, I am actually female and very busty, so I don't think it would work out. Plus I'd need a whole lot of makeup for the fur color and I remember my parents freaked out when I put on all of this makeup for oryx markings before going to the renniasance festival especially because of the eye markings, which would naturally make somebody think "goth", rather than "furry".



Sounds like Prosthetics (horns), a muscle suit made with Lycra with foam underneath, latex paint....

Thats what I summed up from your post. :V


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think you really want a fursuit, per se. 

There are plenty of costume makers/fursuiters that will make just the ears'n'tail combo, and horns shouldn't be too hard to find or commission from someone. 

Or if you want to make them yourself, there are tons of tutorials. I highly recommend Beetlecat's horn tutorial. She really knows what she's doing. She also has a good deer ears tutorial. 

I imagine for the body you'd like something like this? It'd be much easier and probably better looking that full body makeup, since that usually only looks good when done professionally (plus, sweating would be gross I imagine). 
It's pretty much just and adjusted tight-fitting bodysuit made out of short fur. She had a tutorial for that too. but it seems MIA at the moment. 

I dont have a suggestion for makeup besides just general costume make-up.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Yeah, I don't think you really want a fursuit, per se.
> 
> There are plenty of costume makers/fursuiters that will make just the ears'n'tail combo, and horns shouldn't be too hard to find or commission from someone.
> 
> ...


 The one in the picture is perfect, but no mask because my fursona has human facial features.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that it wouldn't be too hard to commission something like that. It wouldn't completely break the bank either, since shorter fur tends to be cheaper, and the mask is usually the most expensive part.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

And I would want to be able to wear clothes over it. To get the basic idea, look at my avatar. But the hair would be differant. I just couldn't find anything close to it on the character designer.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 28, 2009)

Just looking at your avatar, looks like you're looking more for a typical anime convention cosplay costume, which is by no stretch of imagination a fursuit.  Just get some clothes that match what you want, bodypaint your arms and face and make a wig/tail and bam.

The alternative would be to use something other than fur material for your costume... I've seen a couple "fursuits" that are made of like latex or something.  To be honest I thought they were ugly as sin, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

Plus latex and stuff looks so uncomfortable, I mean people need breathe-ability and if you make one wrong move... RIIIIIIIIIP.

If I had a fursuit, i'd just mess with people on the street espically cops ... until I would get tased.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> Just looking at your avatar, looks like you're looking more for a typical anime convention cosplay costume, which is by no stretch of imagination a fursuit. Just get some clothes that match what you want, bodypaint your arms and face and make a wig/tail and bam.
> 
> The alternative would be to use something other than fur material for your costume... I've seen a couple "fursuits" that are made of like latex or something. To be honest I thought they were ugly as sin, but whatever floats your boat.


 I personally love looking for pictures of models in those, but I still don't know about myself. I have the right ears and tail for a raccoon, so I guess that'll just have to do.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

if i had a suit i would suit it around the town with my friends and get into mischief he he he


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 30, 2009)

If I had a fursuit... I'd hardly ever wear it. It's so humid down here.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

unlucky man


----------

